# The sort of issue with this blocking and striking simultaneously thing.



## drop bear (Mar 8, 2020)

Blocking and striking in theory sounds great because you are kind of getting these free shots all the time. 

But. 

This video hopefully shows one of the issues.






Especially in these standing meat grinders everything happens too fast for you to react to. So you will see punches thrown too late to realize the target has gone and to fast to get a hand up. 

So what happens instead is the defense becomes preemptive and the striking becomes based on averages.

So they will throw four or five shots so fast that they can't really follow the other person's movement. But instead throw at various targets hoping one will get through. This is why when the target moves the shot is still thrown out there.

And they will move not in reaction to the strike but to a predetermined place where that punch is less likely to be thrown in the first place. 

So while blocking and striking rely on reaction speed. This sort of method is less reliant on that. 

Ultimately you use a combination of both. Reactionary defense and attack and preemptive defence and attack. 

But doing solely reactionary will get you smacked.


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 8, 2020)

With Jake he has about 8 different combos arranged where each strike should or may create the opening for the next.

The first strike relies on his speed and angles to land after that its just having the confidence that the openings are there without waiting to see them.  I tell him if you are waiting to see the opening before you punch....then you missed it.

When it comes to countering he prefers to block or avoid the strike and  move to create a different angle and then attack.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 8, 2020)

CB Jones said:


> With Jake he has about 8 different combos arranged where each strike should or may create the opening for the next.
> 
> The first strike relies on his speed and angles to land after that its just having the confidence that the openings are there without waiting to see them.  I tell him if you are waiting to see the opening before you punch....then you missed it.
> 
> When it comes to countering he prefers to block or avoid the strike and  move to create a different angle and then attack.



If you have cut an angle somewhere on the way in their responses become limited so you are only blocking Mabye one or two things (unless they have out gamed you)

This makes blocking work a lot better. Even the block and strike kung fu stuff will work if you can tell what they are going to throw.


It is all about dealing with less and making them deal with more. Increasing cardio works on the same principles.

Where I make them work on their rests. But prevent them from working me on mine.


----------



## FinalStreet (Jul 21, 2020)

You have to be a Wasteman.


----------

